# Paph Woluwense



## Renegayde (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone have any experience with this one? I won a compot on E-bay and was suprised that even though they are not large seedlings all of them have multiple growths.....some are two growth with 1-3 more small growths coming on and some of them are single growth with 1-2 new small growths coming on.....is this normal for this cross? LOL guess I should take pics before some one asks and before I pot them back up 

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats! They grow well but don't bloom! Supposedly using newer easy to bloom roths should help the problem.


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 3, 2008)

ahhhh LOL yeah I was just reading some of posts on here about them....I see from your post on another discussion about Paph Woluwense that the compot I bought is of the same parentage as your plant Rose

Todd


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 3, 2008)

Dot....where are you?....the pic used in the E-bay listing was used with your permission...or so it says.....so you have bloomed this one yes? BTW this compot came from Botanica LTD. and once again I got some GREAT plants from them

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> ahhhh LOL yeah I was just reading some of posts on here about them....I see from your post on another discussion about Paph Woluwense that the compot I bought is of the same parentage as your plant Rose
> Todd


OH NO! ....... we can cry on each other's shoulders!
I must say I was a bit concerned about roth 'Noyo', apparently it's jungle collected which could be difficult to bloom. 'Noyo' was used on my PEoY & I didn't find that one difficult...... time will tell!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> Dot....where are you?....the pic used in the E-bay listing was used with your permission...or so it says.....so you have bloomed this one yes? BTW this compot came from Botanica LTD. and once again I got some GREAT plants from them
> 
> Todd


Can you give me the link? I can't find it. I don't remember giving anyone permission to use any of my photos on eBay. Do you know who the seller was?

Yes, I flowered one. Or it flowered in my care... Back in '06, but not since. I'm not sure I can give good advice. Maybe brighter light than most? Maybe cooler night temperatures than most?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to give some credit to Botanica Ltd. for canceling the plant I won on eBay [because of health reasons] and refunding the money.


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 4, 2008)

whose health....yours...theirs...or the plant? 

Todd


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, both the folks at BotanicaLtd and I are now allergic to plants!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to update: Yes, I did give Botanica, Ltd. permission to use my photo. This was quite some time ago. I don't remember that ebay was involved, but that's OK. They were honest in their posting.

Thanks, Todd!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck with your seedlings...


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 4, 2008)

I have not bloomed mine either, although I do not konw which roth was used in making mine.


----------



## Renegayde (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL ok back to my questions.....is it common for Paph Woluwense to throw out so many growths? and at a young age?

Todd


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> LOL ok back to my questions.....is it common for Paph Woluwense to throw out so many growths? and at a young age?
> 
> Todd


I would not think so....most likely it is the flasking media from which they came from caused this. Now that they are in a more natural growing environment, one crown will dominate and the other will just set. In some cases, mulitple crowns will grow and take twice as long to mature!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 5, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> ...mulitple crowns will grow and take twice as long to mature!



OOOoooopssss!!! This sounds a little fussy!


----------



## golden (Dec 6, 2008)

HI !
I won a BS paph .Woluwense from the German ebay . The parents are:
paph.niveum "Top" and paph.rothschildianum "Gerd Potent". Does anyone have any info about these parents? 
I have it for a year ,several new growths but no sigh of flower.Apparently this paph is very difficult to flower


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2008)

golden said:


> ...I have it for a year ,several new growths but no sigh of flower.Apparently this paph is very difficult to flower



Maybe if you changed your conditions when needed??? I have no idea what it needs, though!!!  Good luck and a bit of patience...


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll have mine 2 yrs this March. I've tried changing light intensity, repotting (no dividing) & this fall gave it a chilling by tossing it outside with the cyms! Good Luck!


----------

